

Toshiba timesculpture [video] - alexwg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYPn1BrTNCE&eurl=http://socialnews.toshiba.co.uk/?ReleaseID=10457

======
adldesigner
Whoa. That was really nice. Thanks for sharing!

